# LBT 3 bag combo sale ends very soon!



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

http://lbtinc.com/md14/lbt-evo-kit.html

this will make my 3rd large load out bag from them, well, 5th if you count two others they had last year that weren't LBT or Evolution, anyway, the bags rock!!!!

Evolution is a sub-brand of theirs, it's not manufactured domestically so it's not Berry compliant, but it's still made to their specs, and they make GREAT GEAR!

this 3 bag combo is $129 out the door, free shipping with Fedex.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good stuff. I like LBT as well.


----------

